# Pita



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Building is a beat down 1920's era house turned into a business. Someone installed a 200A service probably in the early 90's and probably replace the K&T with about 8 romex circuits. When it became a restaurant there was more work done. Some professionally, most, not so much.

Main was tripping a few times a day. Meter socket was showing signs of burn. This thing was on it's last legs.











The PITA starts here. I needed 30" clearance from the gas meter which meant I had to move left about 10". The only all in one meter/panel combo available has only 24 spaces. I knew I wanted more space so I had to go with a separate meter socket which bumped it over another 16" into a boarded up window. Before I could do any electrical, I had to deal with that. I also had to demo the dumpster fencing which was about 18" from the service.

Pulled off the plywood, removed the 4x6 window, framed the opening and put the plywood back.

































I had to get some siding ripped down to _kind of_ match. I wanted to keep going and repair all of the siding but...it's behind a dumpster and it's well over 100 degrees here.

Now I can do some electrical work.

Yanked the old service.












.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Melted meter.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

View from above. I hung a drop cloth for a shade canopy. Worked great.










Threw all my crap in the truck and rolled out.


I stole one of their dish bins 












3 inspectors and no one even looked at the gas meter clearance. There were tons of violations existing but I felt it was safeish.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would have had them move the gas meter. BTW what does this thread have to do with PITA Bread. :laughing: Nice job -- you take on jobs I wouldn't touch...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nice job -- you take on jobs I wouldn't touch...


I'm not the brightest bulb :jester:

I actually enjoy parts of this kind of work. If it wasn't for the heat and time constraints which don't allow to do 100% quality work (siding), I would have enjoyed myself.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Interesting meter socket. I've never seen anything like it here, but our standards are different. Which leads me to this warning: Caution, useless information ahead: That's a EUSERC test/bypass meter socket required for commercial metering applications.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

No Siemens panel this time?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You sure went the extra-mile. A lot of guys would've left 'em with bare plywood. 

If you don't mind me asking, what were the man-hours for all that?

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job on the wall and the electric.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ALL of us guys in the North East would be lost doing a service change like that..

We are used to the easy life.. NM sticking out of the walls.. not sleeved in conduit..

You are THE MAN.. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I've never seen anything like it here, but our standards are different. Which leads me to this warning: Caution, useless information ahead: That's a EUSERC test/bypass meter socket required for commercial metering applications


 
The test bypass are require on commercial meters here. This style sucks. I have seen several failures at thet washer/bolt connection between the bus pieces. Stupid design. The ones with the lever handle bypass seem smarter.

And, CH was available at the same supplier that had the meter socket.




Big John said:


> .
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what were the man-hours for all that?
> 
> -John


Day 1, about 3 hours to remove the window and close it up.

Day 2, about 18 hours. I had an apprentice helping but this is generally 1 person work. Too crowded.

Day 3, 3 hours wrapping up. I could have wrapped it up on day 2 but it was already scheuled to be closed.

There is probably another 4 hours in getting materials, permits, scheduling etc and another 3 hours in a couple service trips to keep them in limping along for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this that service you had to shade from the sun? i'm wearing out the scroll wheel on my mouse to pinpoint the before and after shots on the conduits.

Nice job on shortening the fat circuit pipe and trashing that service entrance LB.:thumbup:

i know it's hot down there, so here's a pic from last winter. Enjoy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> ALL of us guys in the North East would be lost doing a service change like that..


Speak for yourself, I deal with NM in conduits fairly often.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Speak for yourself, I deal with NM in conduits fairly often.


On the outside of a building where there is a meter and panel combo??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> On the outside of a building where there is a meter and panel combo??



No I have never done one outdoors, in the sun, with a window to be closed in, near a gas meter, with the electric meter on the left and a panel on the right. :laughing:

But yes I could do that and so could most of us. :laughing:

220/221 did a nice job and I already said that. It would have been a PITA shortening the 2"

But I have had to replace a 400 amp transfer switch that had 600 copper in 4" coming in it from three sides. None of the 600s could be pulled back.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> On the outside of a building where there is a meter and panel combo??



I think that would be cake, instead of dealing with spaghetti wires allover the place.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Is this that service you had to shade from the sun? i'm wearing out the scroll wheel on my mouse to pinpoint the before and after shots on the conduits.


That's the one.












Here ya go.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> ALL of us guys in the North East would be lost doing a service change like that..
> 
> We are used to the easy life.. NM sticking out of the walls.. not sleeved in conduit..
> 
> You are THE MAN.. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


You're funny. :laughing:

I would invite Hack Boy....aka 220/221 to come up here and do a service with SEU cable. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You're funny. :laughing:
> 
> I would invite Hack Boy....aka 220/221 to come up here and do a service with SEU cable. :thumbup::thumbup:


WTF is so hard about SEU cable.. :blink::blink:

Biggest PIA is getting the head on..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> WTF is so hard about SEU cable.. :blink::blink:


Where did I say it was hard? :no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Great work on the siding, and the panel. I like the box truck, just throw it all back in when finished, and standing room.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Test Block*

Had a test block meltdown fool me one time. Had a phase out. I thought the problem was in the utility company's vault. When they came, they removed the panel cover for the underground, and showed me the test block burned up.


----------

